# too good to be true



## Bigboff (Apr 5, 2011)

http://costumerusuk.com/cms/index.p...gory_id=5&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=200004

cdhange the head  abit and add better paws and just sticch a better fur onto it and that would do!
id expect to pay 100 nfor the extras so full suit for under 150!

this cant be right!


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2011)

I wouldn't expect to pay anymore for that ugly piece of trash.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

Was this your plan for lifestylin'?

Buy a shitty suit and walk around in it all day?


----------



## Bigboff (Apr 5, 2011)

oh no
and i know tis shit its really shit but i mean its cheap for something to work on and no im not that kind but i do want a suit for meets


----------



## Jeter (Apr 5, 2011)

The head looks very unsupported to me (meaning it looks like a hood with ears and a muzzle, little to no padding or form).  I'd take the money and buy a balaclava & foam & try making my own instead.  It also looks like that you see out through the mouth instead of the eyes & that looks a bit awkward for me.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 5, 2011)

You can make something so much better for 150 pounds. If you really want a suit to go in then make one, wearing something like that would be downright embarrassing


----------



## Garfang (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah i agree with Fay V the suit looks awful :S


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2011)

Even furries gotta have standards.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 5, 2011)

If you were to show up wearing that I would think you were an escapee from a sporting event.  Seriously, it looks horrible.  It appears to have been made by someone who has only the vaguest notion of what a fox looks like.  My fox costume looks better than that and it's the cheapest thing around.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 5, 2011)

Op I don't mean to be mean but surely you have better standards?


----------



## Jesie (Apr 5, 2011)

This is a terrible ideal and you should feel terrible.


----------



## Archias (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, Ima go with...NO


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

Very terrible costume that's not worth the money or all of the rice in China. 
Which is a lot of rice. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Very terrible costume that's not worth the money or all of the rice in China.
> Which is a lot of rice. :V


 
I had a friend live over there a while- their walmarts have piles of rice you scoop out what you want!


Also that suit gives me the creeps. I mean it- I saw it and went 0~o, I GOT GOOSEBUMPS! 
Make your own- less nightmare fuel the better.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 5, 2011)

Sir... that is not a fursuit any more than that furry themed PJ company is one...


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I had a friend live over there a while- their walmarts have piles of rice you scoop out what you want!


Mm...chinese rice.




> Also that suit gives me the creeps. I mean it- I saw it and went 0~o, I GOT GOOSEBUMPS!
> Make your own- less nightmare fuel the better.



I think it is made from a spanex-like material..
And yeah, I agree. It should be burned and buried on the moon.


----------



## Bir (Apr 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Mm...chinese rice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That would be an insult to the moon.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And yeah, I agree. It should be burned and buried on the moon.


 
MOON IS NOT FAR ENOUGH!


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 5, 2011)

TBH, that looks like a mascot costume for a team that just realized they don't have a mascot or budget and need one.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

Bir said:


> That would be an insult to the moon.


 


dinosaurdammit said:


> MOON IS NOT FAR ENOUGH!


 
Will Venus do?
The sulfuric acid atmosphere will make the costume's ashes go poof.

I am also getting the feeling that someone will buy that costume just to have sex in it... -shudder-
I feel dirty.

EDIT: More nightmare fuel.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> EDIT: More nightmare fuel.


 
HAAAAAA MY EYES WHAT IS THAT! LEOMON MIXED WITH A PRIMATE!?


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> EDIT: More nightmare fuel.



People actually wear stuff like that? 

OP: I'd say keep looking... It kind of looks like PJ's.


----------



## Bir (Apr 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Will Venus do?
> The sulfuric acid atmosphere will make the costume's ashes go poof.
> 
> I am also getting the feeling that someone will buy that costume just to have sex in it... -shudder-
> ...


 
Venus will be better. Venus will know what to do with that monstrocity.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 5, 2011)

Bir said:


> Venus will be better. Venus will know what to do with that monstrocity.


 
Burn it upon entering the atmosphere. Sounds about right :3


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> HAAAAAA MY EYES WHAT IS THAT! LEOMON MIXED WITH A PRIMATE!?


 
I don't know but I have taken out my Libram and chanted some prayers to try and cleanse it.
IT'S NOT WORKING, TIME TO USE FIRE!
KILL IT WITH HOLY FIRE!


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Bigboff said:


> oh no
> and i know tis shit its really shit but i mean its cheap for something to work on and no im not that kind but i do want a suit for meets


 What the fuck is this garble?
It's almost as if this thing is trying to communicate with us FAF.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sad that he closed his thread on his coming out as a furry. D:

He talked about "Bweing a pwoud furby!"


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd only wear that thing to the store for chuckles. Not seriously. In fact, I'm pretty sure I could never wear a fursuit seriously.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> What the fuck is this garble?
> It's almost as if this thing is trying to communicate with us FAF.


 

Maybe it's a incomprehensible dead language?


----------



## Bigboff (Apr 6, 2011)

ok 2 things one, you missed my point exactly i said this was shit to begin with i would never wear thatlike it is honestly its insulting to think i would. it said that could be a base to replace the paws, footpaws, stich on somethign that actuallt looks like fur and then replace the head completely, i would never wear this piece of shit as it is
and you guys aqr ebeing assholes, honeslty i had only find nice furries but you guys are being dicks


----------



## Xegras (Apr 6, 2011)

Bigboff said:


> ok 2 things one, you missed my point exactly i said this was shit to begin with i would never wear thatlike it is honestly its insulting to think i would. it said that could be a base to replace the paws, footpaws, stich on somethign that actuallt looks like fur and then replace the head completely, i would never wear this piece of shit as it is
> and you guys aqr ebeing assholes, honeslty i had only find nice furries but you guys are being dicks



Why buy it if you are going to replace EVERYTHING on it? 

The replacement cost alone would probably be more than the suit itself.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 6, 2011)

What the hell is up with your typing?

it doesn't matter anyway. the suit is shit, the cost outweighs the gain. You should just make a partial for yourself


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 6, 2011)

Bigboff said:


> ok 2 things one, you missed my point exactly i said this was shit to begin with i would never wear thatlike it is honestly its insulting to think i would. it said that could be a base to replace the paws, footpaws, stich on somethign that actuallt looks like fur and then replace the head completely, i would never wear this piece of shit as it is
> and you guys aqr ebeing assholes, honeslty i had only find nice furries but you guys are being dicks



I cannot translate Croatian.

Besides, commission a suit instead than that piece of kindling.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 6, 2011)

How do I keep missing this? 

Anyway. Suit like Garbage shitted out puke.

OP is back and should feel bad


----------



## Foxfairy (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it would be so much work to fix it up that it's not worth getting. If you want something to wear to meets commission a cheaper newer maker for a partial and slowly add parts.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 6, 2011)

Bigboff said:


> ok 2 things one, you missed my point exactly i said this was shit to begin with i would never wear thatlike it is honestly its insulting to think i would. it said that could be a base to replace the paws, footpaws, stich on somethign that actuallt looks like fur and then replace the head completely, i would never wear this piece of shit as it is
> and you guys aqr ebeing assholes, honeslty i had only find nice furries but you guys are being dicks



So you are looking to take something that looks like garbage and build over it? Sorry sweetie but that's not exactly a good idea. You've got too much work on your hands to take something like this and fix it up to look nice. You are better off going to a furry auction site and finding some of the not so good auctions that are up for cheap and re-doing that. Re-doing a bad partial to make a better one and then adding parts is a lot more intelligent trying to build over Chinese garbage.

If people were a little mean you didn't exactly say much about how much you were going to alter. All the same people have good advice here. Don't waste your money in a money sink like what you linked.


----------

